# Preview...



## martinatkinson (Feb 27, 2002)

Hello!

Here is a sneak preview of beta 4 of PowerText.  Shown is a document window with the Speech drawer opened, all speech options that you see here will be enabled in this version.  Also, note the new toolbar, in the next release I am hoping to be able to hide or show the toolbar.  Also coming is a dynamic font menu (WYSIWYG font menu coming in the near future), lots of text style controls and more.

This release of PowerText is made with Cocoa like the earlier releases however, this release takes advantage of AppleScript.  This release will also save files as RTF files and I am hoping to at plain text support soon.

I will release this as soon as I can, however there is a major bug that crashes the application that needs finding and fixing.

Stay tuned for more updates!

Albert


----------



## martinatkinson (Feb 27, 2002)

Oops, looks like the snapshot did not work, try again...


----------



## ksuther (Feb 27, 2002)

Methinks you forgot to attach something


----------



## martinatkinson (Feb 27, 2002)

Hello!

Looks like you and I posted at the same time, snapshot is right above you, forgot to post it on the first post  

Have a great day!

Albert


----------



## ksuther (Feb 27, 2002)

Hehe, looks very cool right now 
Keep up the good work!


----------



## vic (Mar 2, 2002)

looks cool, too big drawers, and word of advicem=, get rid of the drawers none uses them, they suck relly suck. make it a separete pallete ala photoshop or toolbar ala ms office. honestly drawers suck.


----------



## simX (Mar 4, 2002)

No!  Don't get rid of the drawers!  Drawers rock!  Mail and OmniWeb use them, and I love them.

However I do concur with vic on the fact that yours is too big, martinatkinson.  You want to compact your user interface as much as possible without making it too cluttered, but yours is a little big.

I'm glad you finally got back to work on PowerText (after your crash and loss of code -- that must suck).  I'd be willing to beta test for you.


----------



## martinatkinson (Mar 4, 2002)

Hello!

Yes, the drawer size is pretty big but can anyone figure out how to turn off the auto-calculate feature in IB?  I would like my drawer only a certain height but if I do that it makes the drawer width less, and vise versa.

Also, having problems with an NSScrollView.  I was able to get a bunch of controls in an NSScrollView but for some crazy reason when I launch the app the scroll bar is at the bottom  (see attached picture)  Anyone know how to fix this?

Thanks!

Albert


----------



## Tesseract (Mar 6, 2002)

Why not use sliders instead of the "typical value" and "current value" text? You could make each slider a little longer than the "typical value" range if you want to allow more values.


----------



## martinatkinson (Mar 6, 2002)

Hello!

Sounds like a great idea!  Definitly would save more space and make it a cleaner interface.  I am kinda taking a break on this project and working more on BullFrog but will come back soon with some more updates.

Have a great day!

Albert


----------



## whitesaint (Mar 7, 2002)

Argh.  Im getting tired of posting this.  Follow the Aqua Human Interface Guidelines Martinakinson!   Don't make new tools for things that already exist.  Use the font panel instead.  People will learn your app more quickly and the app will seem more unpredictable with the fonts and sizes in the drawers.

Love always,
whitesaint


----------



## Joseph Spiros (Mar 19, 2002)

Well, if you ever need any help on a UI, gimme a call....

Also, check out our/my chat room for programming (simX is a part of it too )

irc.sorcery.net
channel: #iThink

check us out... also, talk to CocoaBot, hes an infobot with lots of knowledge of Cocoa


----------

